# Lidl satellite system available from Thurs 31st Aug



## mjbo (27 Aug 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Green (28 Aug 2006)

Yes, I saw the ad, are these systems any good? I would love to replace NTL the signal is awful...


----------



## TarfHead (28 Aug 2006)

IIRC - this offer comes along every August and last year's batch weren't the best.

Search this forum for more detail.


----------



## KathScan (30 Aug 2006)

Would it be a better idea to get in Sky digital for 12 months and then cancel the subscription? Does anyone know what channels would be available on the dish after the subscription is cancelled?


----------



## hansov (30 Aug 2006)

KathScan said:


> Would it be a better idea to get in Sky digital for 12 months and then cancel the subscription? Does anyone know what channels would be available on the dish after the subscription is cancelled?


 I think that this question has been answered many's the time on this forum. Try the seach function.


----------



## KathScan (30 Aug 2006)

hansov said:


> I think that this question has been answered many's the time on this forum. Try the seach function.


 

So I now see. Excuse the question.


----------



## Guest107 (30 Aug 2006)

KathScan said:


> Would it be a better idea to get in Sky digital for 12 months and then cancel the subscription? Does anyone know what channels would be available on the dish after the subscription is cancelled?



a) Yes, your minimum subscripton including 3 months at €10 and installation (can be very unprofessional) is about €220 for the year. You may cancel and you own the box then. You also get the  parental control code to stop kiddies seeing stuff they should not while in a sub  . 

b) bbc 1 2 3 4 , itv 1 2 3 4, film 4, news channels (sky bbc cnn ) myriad crap , shopping channels and dating / porn lite channels  .

c) if you get an active  "Yellow House" card on ebay for UK20 you can also get channel  4 and channel 5 whether in a sub or not .


----------



## Towger (30 Aug 2006)

2Pack said:


> b) bbc 1 2 3 4 , itv 1 2 3 4, film 4, news channels (sky bbc cnn ) myriad crap , shopping channels and dating / porn lite channels .
> 
> c) if you get an active "Yellow House" card on ebay for UK20 you can also get channel 4 and channel 5 whether in a sub or not .


 
I have done this and it works a treat. The only problem with a Sky box is you can't reprogram the channels to remove the subscription channels and the "myriad crap" from the menus. You will also get Sky 3 with an expired but working UK Yellow House card. With a Lidi box you should be able to arrange the channels to your liking, but without the built in decoder and UK card you can't wont get Ch4, Ch5, Sky 3 and I think Film 4. Note: You will not get RTE unless you pay the Irish subscription.

Towger


----------



## Guest107 (30 Aug 2006)

multiscreens will not work (easily) on the Lidl box either , handy when filtering news and a feature of a Sky box (subbed or unsubbed)


----------

